#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Μετάφραση αγγλικών τεχνικών όρων

## DirectionLess

Γεια σας παιδιά,

    Θέλω να ρωτήσω δύο πραγματάκια :

1. Με τον όρο shearing behavior τι ακριβώς εννοούμε ; Εμένα το μυαλό μεταφράζοντας κατά λέξη πάει στον όρο "συμπεριφορά έναντι διάτμησης" ; Είναι σωστό ή όχι ;

2. Με τον όρο coupled modes τι ακριβώς εννοούμε ; Επίσης μεταφράζοντας κατά λέξη, καταλαβαίνω "συσχετιζόμενες ιδιομορφές". Σωστό ή όχι ;


    Σας ευχαριστώ,

----------


## DirectionLess

Στο manual της CSI (Analysis Reference).

Το είπα "Συσχετισμένες" (και όχι λανθασμένα όπως έγραψα στο πρώτο ποστ, "συσχετιζόμενες) γιατί κάπως έτσι το αναφέρει και ο ΕΑΚ 2000, εκεί που κάνει αναφορά στην επαλληλία ιδιομορφικών αποκρίσεων (συντελεστής συσχέτισης, 1/r κλπ).

----------


## DirectionLess

Δεν τονε ξέρω τον κύριο Αναστασιάδη (νομίζω ούτε αυτός). Εγώ έγραψα ό,τι βρήκα απ' τον Αντισεισμικό.

Λοιπόν, η πρόταση έχει ως εξής : (α, αφορά στην ισοτροπική, ορθοτροπική και ανισοτροπική συμπεριφορά υλικού)

"... The behavior of an isotropic material is independent of the direction of loading or the orientation of the material. In addition, *shearing behavior* is uncoupled from extensional behavior and is not affected by temperature change. Isotropic behavior is usually assumed for steel and concrete, al though this is not al ways the case."

----------


## mred-akias

Συνάδελφοι, το subsidence τι είναι? 

Άκυρο το βρήκα, καθίζηση είναι.

----------


## mred-akias

Τα couplings ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupling ) πως λέγονται στα ελληνικά?

----------


## Xάρης

Κοχλιωτοί σύνδεσμοι;

----------

mred-akias

----------


## Samdreamth

Σωστός ο Χάρης...
Coupling είναι ο σύνδεσμος ή η σύζευξη/σύνδεση...
Προφανώς, ανάλογα με το είδος της σύζευξης έχεις φλαντζωτή ή κοχλιωτή ή γραναζωτή κλπ...

----------

mred-akias

----------


## mred-akias

Δηλ. connections και couplings είναι το ίδιο? (λχ bolted connection)

Όταν έχουμε σύνδεση μορφής πως το μεταφράζουμε στα αγγλικά?

----------


## Samdreamth

Η διαφορά μεταξύ connection και coupling, τουλάχιστον όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ, είναι ότι ο όρος coupling χρησιμοποιείται για συνδέσεις που σχετίζονται με μεταφορά ισχύος ενώ ο όρος connection πχ για τις συνήθης συνδέσεις (πχ στερεώνω ένα καπάκι με 4 βίδες στην βάση της μηχανής). Δες λίγο και τις εικόνες που έχει στην Wikipedia και θα καταλάβεις αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupling
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolted_joint

----------

mred-akias

----------


## Xάρης

Το coupling δηλαδή είναι κάτι σαν "αποκατάσταση συνέχειας".

----------


## Samdreamth

Όντως Χάρη, έχεις δίκιο. Γιατί με αυτές του είδους τις συνδέσεις η ισχύς περνά πχ από τον ένα άξονα στον άλλο οπότε εξασφαλίζεται η συνέχεια.... Πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση... ;-)

----------


## mred-akias

Άρα coupling για συνδέσεις αξόνων/ατράκτων. btw το "μορφής" από λχ "σύνδεση μορφής¨πως το μεταφράζουμε στα αγγλικά?

----------


## lightname

Στα ελληνικά πώς αποδίδεται ο παραπάνω όρος; Πού χρησιμοποιείται;

----------


## seismic

Παιδιά μήπως ξέρετε πως λέγετε στα Αγγλικά η μονοκόμματη βάση (Γαλλικά  ραντιέφ )

----------


## majakoulas

Κοιτόστρωση

----------


## tectonator

slab base

----------

